# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  macaw και ταξιδια

## τιμος

καλησπερα,

εφοσον χρειαστει να φυγω απο το σπιτι για καποιες μερες οταν θα εχω αγορασει εναν macaw πια ειναι κατα την γνωμη σας η καλυτερη λυση?

αν φυγω για 2-3 μερες μπορω να αφησω ανοιχτα την τηλεοραση και το ραδιοφωνο και να πω σε καποιον φιλο να ερχεται να τον ταιζει/καθαριζει?θα εχει προβλημα ο παπαγαλος?

αν παλι λειψω για αρκετο καιρο(κανα 10ημερο π.χ. για να παω στο εξοχικο)μπορω να παρω ενα δευτερο κλουβι,ιδιο με το δικο του και να το αφησω μονιμα στο εξοχικο?θα τον μεταφερω μεσα σε ενα μικροτερο κλουβι?μηπως το στρες θα ειναι υπερβολικο για το πτηνο?

----------


## xrisam

Mακάω δεν έχω, αλλά σίγουρα 10 ημέρες είναι πολλές να μείνει μόνος του οποιοδήποτε παπαγάλος.

Η σκέψη να έχεις ενα δευτερο ομοιο κλουβι είναι καλή.

 Για την μεταφορά όμως το πιο ασφαλές είναι να πάρεις ένα κλουβι σκύλου πλαστικό μεσαιο μέγεθος και να το διαμορφώσεις με μια σχοινένια ή ξύλινη πατήθρα.

----------


## τιμος

καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

δεν θα εναι λιγο στριμογμενο το πτηνο σε εναν τετοιο χωρο?δεν θα ακουμπαν τα φτερα της ουρας στο πατωμα?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Για την μεταφορά όμως το πιο ασφαλές είναι να πάρεις ένα κλουβι σκύλου πλαστικό *μεσαιο μέγεθος* και να το διαμορφώσεις με μια σχοινένια ή ξύλινη πατήθρα.


To μεσαίο μέγεθος για τον Μακάο που έχει μήκος 1 μέτρο θα είναι μικρό... θέλει αναγκαστικά ένα μεγάλο πλαστικό κλουβί για να είναι το πουλί άνετα. Κ φυσικά να τσεκάρεις εάν θα χωράει κάτι τέτοιο στο αυτοκίνητό σου...

----------


## τιμος

μηπως ενα κλουβι ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σκέψου τι μέγεθος θα έχει ένα κλουβί έστω και μεταφοράς ώστε να χωράει η ουρά του πουλιού και επίσης πόσα περισσότερα θα πληρώσεις για ένα τέτοιο κλουβί...

----------


## τιμος

Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η τιμή ενός κλουβιού από ένα κουτί μεταφοράς σκύλου;αν ειναι πάντως καλύτερο για το πτηνό θα το πάρω και ας χρειαστεί να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το κουτί μεταφοράς βοηθάει και στο να μην στρεσσαριστεί γιατί δεν έχει τόσο ορατότητα. Βέβαια και με κλουβί μπορείς απλά να το καλύψεις με κάτι.  ::

----------


## τιμος

οποτε καλυτερη λυση ειναι το κουτι για σκυλους?εκτος απο την πατηθρα πρεπει να κανω και αλλες μετατροπες(μιλαμε για ταξιδι 1-3 ωρων αναλογα τον προρισμο)?μπορω να το δενω με την ζωνη του αμαξιου για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια?σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά προτιμώ το κουτί για σκύλους, πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο εύχρηστα. Εκτός από πατήθρα δεν θέλεις κάτι άλλο νομίζω! Ναι μπορείς να το δέσεις με τη ζώνη  :winky:

----------


## τιμος

μηπως πρεπει να βαλω μπολ νερου/τροφης?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το νερό στο αμάξι θα χυθεί προφανώς. Για λίγες ώρες δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα χωρίς, αλλιώς μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο λαχανικό αρκετά πλούσιο σε νερό για να ενυδατώνεται από εκεί.

Κάτσε να δούμε τι θα μας πουν και οι υπόλοιποι!  :winky:

----------


## τιμος

ισως λιγο νερακι σε ενα βαθυ μπολ να μην διμιουργησει προβλημα...ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις παντως  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεν χυθεί, τότε μια χαρά  :winky:

----------

